# Favorite rub or rub combos



## BKING! (Mar 21, 2020)

I’m fixing to run out of my rub and looking for something new to mix it up. I’ve used store bought Weber, kosmo q, and big poppa stuff. My favorite so far is an equal part mixture of kosmo q  stuff. I take his killer honey bee, dirty bird, and cow cover rub and mix it in even parts. It’s sweet, savory, peppery, good kick, and has nice dose of chili flavor. I’ve been using that combo on everything. Anything else I should try. Not really interested in making my own rubs.


----------



## MNholla (Mar 21, 2020)

I mix coffee in with Montreal Steak Seasoning and use it on everything


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 21, 2020)

What kind of coffee?


----------



## MNholla (Mar 21, 2020)

Donut Shop dark roast. I get it for a pretty reasonable price from Amazon.


----------



## BKING! (Mar 21, 2020)

MNholla said:


> I mix coffee in with Montreal Steak Seasoning and use it on everything


What ratio do you use between coffee and Montreal?


----------



## MNholla (Mar 21, 2020)

1 part coffee to four parts seasoning


----------



## SmokinOHBuckeye (Mar 21, 2020)

I really like some of the Meat Church Rubs. Honey Hog for ribs/pork, Holy Cow for brisket/chucks etc. Holy Gospel is good too by them. 

Lanes BBQ makes some good ones too- I really like their Cubano rub, I used that on wings a lot.


----------



## smokngun (Mar 22, 2020)

For pork I really like John Henry's pecan rub. They have several different flavors but I have only tried this one from them. I love trying different rubs, but this one is a standout.


----------



## TShepp84 (Mar 22, 2020)

I compared a few different rubs in baby backs recently (Jeff’s Rub, Famous Dave’s, 12 Bones, Killer Hogs, McCormick Sweet and Smoky) and so far the top 2 favorites are Killer Hogs and Famous Dave’s - both have a little different flavor profile. The Sweet & Smoky from McCormick Grill Mates wasn’t bad either.


----------



## BKING! (Mar 22, 2020)

TShepp84 said:


> I compared a few different rubs in baby backs recently (Jeff’s Rub, Famous Dave’s, 12 Bones, Killer Hogs, McCormick Sweet and Smoky) and so far the top 2 favorites are Killer Hogs and Famous Dave’s - both have a little different flavor profile. The Sweet & Smoky from McCormick Grill Mates wasn’t bad either.



thanks for the suggestions guys!  I think for my next order I am going to try Malcom reeds stuff out. The bbq rub, hot bbq rub, ap rub, and maybe his steak seasoning. He is my favorite YouTuber after all lol


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 22, 2020)

Cabelas does a killer Pecan Rub that I have used for years....great on pork.

John


----------

